# Star Trek Online



## Rodders (Feb 9, 2010)

I've been aware of this game for some time, but haven't really heard that much about it. After seeing some photos, it does look pretty good. Is anyone going to get one? What about the Star Trek fans on the boards?


----------



## Omphalos (Feb 9, 2010)

My boy really wants me to get it so we can play, but I have not seen anything but the ads yet.  The ads are pretty cool looking.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Feb 10, 2010)

I haven't seen much about this to be fair, but the reviews I've read so far have been a little disappointing. Hopefully the community will be good and there will be additional content or variation once the inevitable ream of patches begin to be released.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Feb 24, 2010)

From the reviews I have read, and some of them were from players in beta, but those reviews were pretty much all negative. Not enough details to away missions, space combat is too easy and winning largely depends on your internet connection not failing you at a crucial time. 

Personally I would wait and see where they can take the game to for at least 6 months before I would spend any money on it and I have been a fan of Star Trek since the original series began, yes I watched them live.


----------

